# SGT Pics 6/10/17



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Awesome day thanks Don, Dan, and the fine folks at SGT today.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Pic 2


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Pic 3


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Pic 4


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Pic 5

Winged Elm


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 10, 2017)

Staves


----------



## deast1988 (Jun 10, 2017)

Was fun, hanging meeting An shooting with the group today. Thx for hosting it Mr. Poole, an Inviting me An My brother Allamerican.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 11, 2017)

I had a good time even tho I didn't get to stay very long. It was fun shooting with you three fellas.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 19, 2017)

I sincerely hope that in the next couple of months I will be able to drive down and be a part of the activities 
Jeff


----------



## dpoole (Jun 20, 2017)

trad bow said:


> I sincerely hope that in the next couple of months I will be able to drive down and be a part of the activities
> Jeff



Two more for this year july and august 2nd sat of the month always


----------



## trad bow (Jun 20, 2017)

Still trying to recover from all these back surgeries. Just hard on me to ride that far just yet.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 25, 2017)

trad bow said:


> Still trying to recover from all these back surgeries. Just hard on me to ride that far just yet.



Hope you have a speedy recovery miss seeing you


----------

